# Is this abnormal? Hypersexual



## utilitygy415 (Aug 1, 2015)

Obviously I can answer my own question and the answer is yes. However, I need input here. I want sex everyday almost it seems, my wife doesn't give me anything close to what I desire and when we do have sex it's boring sex to me... I'm a freak by nature and I'm not able to unleash the beast in me that I so desire with her. She's very specific, irritable and complains a lot. Look, I'm not perfect either but I do know how to please when it comes to sex. Anyways, I know sex involves a lot of emotion and I get that too.. I understand we don't have the greatest relationship, but "make-up" sex usually can lead to better sex?

I should have to resort to lefty and righty to help get me off. It's so lame. I wish I could really explore my sexual desires with her, but I'm never given the opportunity or she always gives me the "I'm too tired" or... falls asleep or lets do it tomorrow I'm irritable.... it's driving me INSANE!! Please give me some input... it's already out of control. :surprise:


----------



## utilitygy415 (Aug 1, 2015)

Also to touch on another subject.... Has anyone given their wife a lie detector test, I suffer from big time insecurities... mainly trust, because she's lied so many times to me. I have a gut feeling she has cheated on me, but I have no proof to back it up. So I'm basically making an accusation and could be wrong... sometimes I wish I was psychic to know indefinitely if she has cheated on me. I don't want to look like a big dummy.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

With regards to your second post, you have a lot more problems than vanilla sex. Look up the standard evidence thread, that might help you.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

How long have you been married and how many children. What makes you think she may have cheated?


----------



## utilitygy415 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you brooklynAnn and Catherine we'll be married three years as of next month. We have 2 children. On many instances she has gone out late with mutual friends and I on one occasion called her... I was monitoring the time, because I wake up around that time and she wasn't home yet so low and behold she is at one of her guy friends place pretty drunk and I woke up my two kids then immediately drove to our mutual friends apartment complex. I stood outside waiting for her and she was really screwing with my mind saying she didn't hear the phone. I'm just fed up with everything. We never seem to be on the same page. It's a broken record.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Why the freak is a mother of 2 going out partying and getting drunk with male friends? You and your wife needs some serious conversation on what is acceptable behavior in a marriage and about boundaries. 

How do you feel about marriage counseling? You guys need help to sort your self out but look at Standard Evidence post, it will tell you how to go about getting evidence.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Married 3 years w/ 2 kids? A wife that you suspect may be cheating?

You might want to buy a couple of these...










ETA: Here's a link to the aforementioned "Standard Evidence Post" thread...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

P.S. The poster who did the Standard evidence is Weightlifter. Check out his post to go about checking up on her.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

utilitygy415 said:


> Thank you brooklynAnn and Catherine we'll be married three years as of next month. We have 2 children. On many instances she has gone out late with mutual friends and I on one occasion called her... I was monitoring the time, because I wake up around that time and she wasn't home yet so low and behold she is at one of her guy friends place pretty drunk and I woke up my two kids then immediately drove to our mutual friends apartment complex. I stood outside waiting for her and she was really screwing with my mind saying she didn't hear the phone. I'm just fed up with everything. We never seem to be on the same page. It's a broken record.


Really?

If she isn't cheating she might as well be.

This isn't the behavior of a married mother but a college girl in party mode.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## utilitygy415 (Aug 1, 2015)

I feel very taken advantaged of.... for allowing this to go along this long. I had a gps momentarily, I think I might get life360 on her phone.... I hide behind so much misery and unhappiness, I can't fake being happy anymore..


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

utilitygy415,
I'm just going to put this question out there. You tell me if I'm way off base.
Do you view porn and masturbate to it? Be honest. If so, I think I know exactly what your problem is and I was right there 4 months ago.
If you say yes, I'll explain. If you're really that freaky and addicted to sex then there's a good chance you do.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

married three years. two kids. she is out at all hours of the night. there are lots of details missing in this story.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

utilitygy415 said:


> Thank you brooklynAnn and Catherine we'll be married three years as of next month. We have 2 children. On many instances she has gone out late with mutual friends and I on one occasion called her... I was monitoring the time, because I wake up around that time and she wasn't home yet so low and behold she is at one of her guy friends place pretty drunk and I woke up my two kids then immediately drove to our mutual friends apartment complex. I stood outside waiting for her and she was really screwing with my mind saying she didn't hear the phone. I'm just fed up with everything. We never seem to be on the same page. It's a broken record.


Wow...just wow.

If I had a girl friend who told me her husband went to a bar and then over to another woman's home and my friend put her kids in the car to go retrieve her drunken husband...and he had a history of going out and staying out late...? I'd smack the sh!t out of her! Tell her to wake the hell up and dump his cheating ass! And then I'd go smack the sh!t out of her lousy husband!


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> Wow...just wow.
> 
> If I had a girl friend who told me her husband went to a bar and then over to another woman's home and my friend put her kids in the car to go retrieve her drunken husband...and he had a history of going out and staying out late...? I'd smack the sh!t out of her! Tell her to wake the hell up and dump his cheating ass! And then I'd go smack the sh!t out of her lousy husband!


Amen LOL


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

utilitygy415 said:


> Obviously I can answer my own question and the answer is yes. However, I need input here. I want sex everyday almost it seems, my wife doesn't give me anything close to what I desire and when we do have sex it's boring sex to me... I'm a freak by nature and I'm not able to unleash the beast in me that I so desire with her. She's very specific, irritable and complains a lot. Look, I'm not perfect either but I do know how to please when it comes to sex. Anyways, I know sex involves a lot of emotion and I get that too.. I understand we don't have the greatest relationship, but "make-up" sex usually can lead to better sex?
> 
> I should have to resort to lefty and righty to help get me off. It's so lame. I wish I could really explore my sexual desires with her, but I'm never given the opportunity or she always gives me the "I'm too tired" or... falls asleep or lets do it tomorrow I'm irritable.... it's driving me INSANE!! Please give me some input... it's already out of control. :surprise:



You're married for three years and have two great kids. Great :smile2:

You have a healthy adventurous high sex drive. Great:smile2:

You only want sex with your wife and fun adventurous sex and often. Great.:smile2:

So far so good.:grin2:

You are a high sex drive guy "HD" and she is more a low sex drive "LD" woman, right? Could be she was and is always a low sex drive woman or after having the kids, her hormones haven't returned to normal yet.

Your wife should primarily be taking care of your kids with you and not going out late and to party.

She chose to marry you and have kids. That's her life now until the kids are in highschool and then she will have time to herself to work part time and go out with friends once in a while.

Does she feel she lost out in life because she got married and had kids too young?

I know if I went out from time to time staying out very late with female friends and we went to one of their houses and got drunk and partied, you know what would probably happen......I'm forbidden fruit and married, so what ladies can't have they will want and get.....plus Mrs.CuddleBug wouldn't be too happy if I did that. I married Mrs.CuddleBug and no other woman, so I spend my life with her. If she goes out with some girlfriends once in a while to a concert and a bite to eat and chat later, I'm happy for her. I always tell her, no need to text me and tell me what's going on. Go out and enjoy yourself and if guys flirt with you, enjoy it. I'm cool that way. But that makes Mrs.CuddleBug text me while she's out and tells me everything. Go figure.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

utilitygy415 said:


> Obviously I can answer my own question and the answer is yes. However, I need input here. I want sex everyday almost it seems, my wife doesn't give me anything close to what I desire and when we do have sex it's boring sex to me... I'm a freak by nature and I'm not able to unleash the beast in me that I so desire with her. She's very specific, irritable and complains a lot. Look, I'm not perfect either but I do know how to please when it comes to sex. Anyways, I know sex involves a lot of emotion and I get that too.. I understand we don't have the greatest relationship, but "make-up" sex usually can lead to better sex?
> 
> I should have to resort to lefty and righty to help get me off. It's so lame. I wish I could really explore my sexual desires with her, but I'm never given the opportunity or she always gives me the "I'm too tired" or... falls asleep or lets do it tomorrow I'm irritable.... it's driving me INSANE!! Please give me some input... it's already out of control. :surprise:


Yes I find you strange....There is no such thing as boring sex.......Have you ever seen musician say...This instrument is boring....It is your job to make the music....


----------

